# Thermaltake V3 Black



## Darksaber (Apr 11, 2010)

The V3 Black is one of the most affordable cases from Thermaltake. It aims straight for the likes of Xigmatek Asgard, which sells for a similar price, trying to walk the thin line between usability and ultimate affordability. We take the V3 Black apart, to see if it manages to go the distance or falls short in the required categories.

*Show full review*


----------



## suraswami (Apr 20, 2010)

I checked my local store and have been thinking of buying one.  The case is bit flimsy for my taste but am sure if loaded will be heavy and sturdy.

Also good to know it supports Water cooling hardware.

Good review.


----------



## r9 (Apr 20, 2010)

That is one nice inexpensive case.


----------



## HossHuge (Apr 20, 2010)

suraswami said:


> The case is bit flimsy for my taste but am sure if loaded will be heavy and sturdy.



I agree with your wording "Flimsy."  I was going to pick one up a few months ago but it was too flimsy for my taste as well.  For the price it's OK.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 20, 2010)

look its a gamer case on the cheap with black interior its not fancy its not what we expect but for a customer or a relative wanting a nice clean looking machine well for $40 it does the trick and thats all you really need it to do since my previous fav the antec 300 jumped about $12 this case takes its spot for a good looking case easy on the wallet


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 20, 2010)

Did I read that right? 



$40?


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a V3 and it turned out better then I thought for a cheap case. My only major con are the top air vents/ fan mounts. with some boards it makes it difficult to mount a 120mm fan without hitting the cpu cooler or the ram clips.(see pic):shadedshu I had to off center the fan to make it fit, all Tt had to do was make the case 1 inch taller and it would be perfect. I ended up getting those Slipstream fans to mount them the way it was intended. I bought this Brand new from AthlonX2 for 45 shipped! and overall for that price makes it an awesome case.






I had no problems routing cables.





I sold my DFI board to brandon so this case is just sitting around waiting for a new board, then it's back online cruch'in.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 20, 2010)

nice tape work i respect a man that shows skill with tape.. why? cause i said so


----------



## sexyboy699 (Apr 21, 2010)

who said that 120mm coolers can't fit inside the v3? even the 212+ and v8 can fit inside


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 21, 2010)

sexyboy699 said:


> who said that 120mm coolers can't fit inside the v3? even the 212+ and v8 can fit inside



You should read my post before replying to it I'm not talking about cpu coolers, I'm talking about 120mm case fans not always fitting on the top vents with certain motherboards. Not a big deal, just kind of annoying.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, never thought about using Tape to hold wires, nice.

On topic, I like the V3, but it does seem cramped. Then again, for 40 bucks, its not bad.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 21, 2010)

lol well black interior + black electrical tap = sexy lmao


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 21, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol well black interior + black electrical tap = sexy lmao



indeed

I used the tape because I was all out of zipties


----------



## sexyboy699 (Apr 22, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> You should read my post before replying to it I'm not talking about cpu coolers, I'm talking about 120mm case fans not always fitting on the top vents with certain motherboards. Not a big deal, just kind of annoying.



i'm talking about the review

"This means that 120 mm tower coolers will not fit inside the V3 Black and there is no use in trying."

LMAO 

http://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx37/iamscylla/V32.jpg
http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/5619/v31x.jpg
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg156/inocencio_elrick/Pixpix7611.jpg?t=1271671710
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e365/nathers221987/009-2.jpg
http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu359/baldo_1013/P4010140.jpg


----------



## Necrofire (Apr 22, 2010)

My friend just bought one of these today, was on sale at Fry's Electronics for $35, plus it has a $10 mail in rebate.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 22, 2010)

sexyboy699 said:


> i'm talking about the review
> 
> "This means that 120 mm tower coolers will not fit inside the V3 Black and there is no use in trying."
> 
> LMAO



My bad, please accept my apology



Necrofire said:


> My friend just bought one of these today, was on sale at Fry's Electronics for $35, plus it has a $10 mail in rebate.



Now that is a good deal


----------



## anonemus (May 13, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> look its a gamer case on the cheap with black interior its not fancy its not what we expect but for a customer or a relative wanting a nice clean looking machine well for $40 it does the trick and thats all you really need it to do since my previous fav the antec 300 jumped about $12 this case takes its spot for a good looking case easy on the wallet



Been using this case since November 09. With my limited budget and limited choices in my locality, this is perfect for me!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 26, 2011)

can a cooler like the thermalright silver arrow fit in a case like this?


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2011)

That's a lot of features for the price man...
Full black interior (even PCI plates), PSU dust filter and support tabs, cooling oppurtunities all round, nicely done!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im considering it ... well overdue a quality case, but i live in a warm tropical area ... so fitment of coolers is a must. also can it comfortably hold a 240 rad kit?


----------

